# DJ, a Sweet Golden Mix - can you help?



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Made a small donation to help with DJ's transport.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, he is a beautiful boy! Keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness. He is so cute. I'd take him in a heartbeat if I could.
How sad to have to move to a retirement home and lose your best friend too.
I'll match you guys up to $75. That means just a little bit of a donation can go a long way to getting him up north.

What an absolutely adorable face.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG he is adorable 
I am sitting here close to tears as he looks so much like a dog I lost almost 3 years ago 
money is very tight here at the mo else I would donate
I hope he gets his forever home 
he is gorgeous


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for DJ!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Look at those furry little feet.:

He is just absolutely adorable.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg! If i was allowed to have another dog id take him in a second!! (if im even allowed) Hes sooo cute! and i love the name!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm bumping up for DJ.
This little guy is seriously CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for Seriously cute DJ.
Wish I had the money to donate!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I made a $15.00 donation a couple of days ago.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Coppers-Mom,

I made a $50.00 donation tonight. If you'll match me, we have the big portion of his $175.00 already!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Oh my goodness. He is so cute. I'd take him in a heartbeat if I could.
> How sad to have to move to a retirement home and lose your best friend too.
> I'll match you guys up to $75. That means just a little bit of a donation can go a long way to getting him up north.
> 
> What an absolutely adorable face.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


coppers-mom - I sent $25 tonight. Thanks for your generous offer to match donations!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I posted about him on Bogey and Ace's blog. I am hoping some people will step up and donate a bit. Hubby says I have to limit myself to one rescue case donation a week or else I'd be out of control, but if he still needs money come Monday I'll send in $10.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You people are most excellent.
15+25+50+75...$165.
I'm sure he will be headed up north soon.

I hope his owner knows he is safe. Of course, he might not know they took DJ to the pound.

I must start hoarding my lunch money again for some other needy little pup. There are unfortunately too many out there.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey guys - I checked on DJ and received this reply when I asked how we were doing on donations: _Yes, please update the GRF forum that his sponsorship is covered. Thanks!!!_

As soon as I hear he's heading up north I will update again. A HUGE thank you to all who donated for DJ!!:smooch:

Update: Just received e-mail response that right now DJ is scheduled to head north next weekend to 11th Hour Rescue!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Hooray!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just reading about DJ, Thanks to everyone for helping with much needed money for his transportation, etc.
He will definitely get adopted, he is a real CUTIE!!!


----------

